
Blazor 0.1.0 released: web apps in the browser with .NET and WebAssembly - stevensanderson
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2018/03/22/get-started-building-net-web-apps-in-the-browser-with-blazor/
======
stevensanderson
Release notes:
[https://github.com/aspnet/Blazor/releases/tag/0.1.0](https://github.com/aspnet/Blazor/releases/tag/0.1.0)

Blog post and tutorial:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2018/03/22/get-
start...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2018/03/22/get-started-
building-net-web-apps-in-the-browser-with-blazor/)

~~~
Maarten88
This is great. Can the new razor syntax - that can finally have nested child
content - also be used server-side, i.e for amp components? Will it be
possible to build universal apps, and re-hydrate server-rendered content on
the client like with react?

------
migcerm1
Awesome! C# love everywhere. Is Xamarin.Forms web using Blazor?

